# Cutting or trimming dogs nails



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Relax! It is pretty easy. Start by getting your pup used to you holding her paws. Once she is comfortable with you holding the paws go ahead and get out the clippers and just hold them around her. After a few times doing that take a tiny snip on one nail. Go very slow and stay away from the quick.


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi there,
Don't feel stupid and don't panic. It's relatively simple. The one thing to remember is that they have a quick in their nail, which is a blood vessel. When our pup was little, our vet recommended a pair of cat nail trimmers, they are smaller and easier to handle their little feet. Just clip a little bit at a time, praise, reward, repeat. If you look at the end of the nail and see a speck, that is far enough. Remember, you don't have to do them ALL at once. You can do one foot per day and reward a lot for good behaviour. 
If in the case of cutting the quick, it does bleed a lot, so being prepared just in case is important. I always have a ziplock bag of cornstarch beside when when doing it. There is also other products you can buy (Quik-stop) but I believe it's just glorified corn starch? 
Otherwise, take your time, and I'm sure a google search on puppy nail trimming will help too.


----------



## Kelley3204 (Apr 9, 2011)

See I learned something today, i didn't know dogs have a quick and i didn't know you could use corn starch. I will try it and see how it goes How often do you cut your dogs nails!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I would recommend you go to the vt or the pet store and get them to teach you how to do it. I would also recommend that you teach your puppy to love having his nails trimmed:


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

One other trick to try is a nice glob of peanut butter smeared on the roof of your pup's mouth. Usually they are so busy (and distracted) licking the peanut butter that they really don't notice that you are messing with their nails. 

We use a Dremel tool which is similar to Pedi Paws but much more powerful so it's faster and does not heat up. It is reasonably quiet too. 

First and foremost though, is to get the dog to trust you around his feet. Handle paws, reward, handle nails, reward, over and over.


----------

